# Toy Auction Coming



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I found this auction thats coming up. It looks like it has toys of every make and model. Nice thing about the toys is that they are easy to ship. Hope you enjoy the auction bill.
caseman-d
http://www.farmauctionguide.com/cgi-bin/guide.cgi?sec=v&type=s&anum=1073402263


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *I found this auction thats coming up. It looks like it has toys of every make and model. Nice thing about the toys is that they are easy to ship. Hope you enjoy the auction bill.
> caseman-d
> http://www.farmauctionguide.com/cgi-bin/guide.cgi?sec=v&type=s&anum=1073402263 *


hey caseman-d you going lol :quiet:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Toy Auction Coming*



> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *hey caseman-d you going lol :quiet: *



ooops, think I missed it    frown


----------

